# ***OFFICIAL*** Bellator 69 Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Bellator 69 takes place on Friday May 18th, 2012 At L'Auberge Casino - Lake Charles, LA.

The card consists of





















*Preliminary Card*


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Good stuff! Glad to see Big Rig take care of business albeit a controversial first round.


----------

